# Blue Ridge Saddles??



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you post pics?


----------



## craeli48 (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe this will work for me


----------



## asand (May 22, 2015)

Hi we have a blue ridge saddle- bought in 2013 for my daughter. We had also had an older blue ridge saddle. 

The older blue ridge was a great saddle. The newer one.. well we are having some issues.

The maker is different now.

So imo. If you have ridden in the saddle and like the way it fits you and your horse. We loved the old one we had a truly regretted selling it - we didn't realize the makers had changed and thought we could get another.


----------

